# Hitting the Anabolic Diet for a month



## Marshall (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been wanting to take off about 10 pounds, so am going to give the Anabolic Diet a run for month. I know it's not a long time, but hoping to get some results. I've always had good success with it in the past. I can only train 1x per week for that month due to work, so will structure my carb intake around the training. Hoping another good run on it and to take off a little bit around the mid section.


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 12, 2012)

keep us updated on the results bro


----------



## Marshall (Sep 13, 2012)

Will do, on day 4 now, definitely feel the initial water loss. I didn't do a weigh-in, so will just have to go visually. Doing carb-ups on the weekend, but not going to go too crazy.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow guys. Just in the past 36 hours, I can't believe how much I've tightened up. To be honest I'm stunned. I never expected to be this much tighter after just the first 5 day round. 3 light meals, 2 protein drinks. Calories not too low, not feeling hungry at all through the day.


----------



## Dano44 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Marshal,  don't mean to sound dumb, but where can I find some information on the anabolic diet?  Thanks!


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 19, 2012)

Dano44 said:


> Hey Marshal,  don't mean to sound dumb, but where can I find some information on the anabolic diet?  Thanks!



It's in the library section of the forum


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 19, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Wow guys. Just in the past 36 hours, I can't believe how much I've tightened up. To be honest I'm stunned. I never expected to be this much tighter after just the first 5 day round. 3 light meals, 2 protein drinks. Calories not too low, not feeling hungry at all through the day.



Are you doing fat in all your meals?


----------



## Marshall (Sep 19, 2012)

Jim550 said:


> Are you doing fat in all your meals?



I'm basically eating the same every day through the week, Jim

1- 4 whole eggs scrambled
2- protein drink (2 scoops protein, 1 whole egg, 1 tbsp peanut butter, mix of water and 1/2 & 1/2)
3- about a 6oz cheeseburger
4- protein drink
5- chili, beef stew, chicken wings or anti-pasto salad (romaine lettuce, salami, cheese, veggies, oil/vinegar dressing)

Haven't really deviated from that too much. Today for meal 3 instead of a cheeseburger I had some ham, sausage and peppers, cottage cheese, green beans and tomatoes.


----------



## woodswise (Sep 22, 2012)

So it's a ketogenic diet.  Have you tested to see if you are in ketosis?


----------



## Marshall (Sep 22, 2012)

woodswise said:


> So it's a ketogenic diet.  Have you tested to see if you are in ketosis?



Ya. I don't test, I can feel it (slightly light headed) and taste the ketones when I am. That's the only unpleasantness on this diet. Done with week 2. I've really melted off and tightened up what I wanted (not trying to get super lean). I may do 2 more weeks, just because it's easy to do the food and I have a really crappy work schedule. 

I could probably accomplish it with any low calorie diet, but the food and protein drinks are very tasty, so to me it makes for an easy way to succeed.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 7, 2012)

Did 4 weeks, melted off a couple of inches on my waist. Put on pants I hadn't worn for a month that were tight and they had plenty of room. I have to say this diet never fails to keep in "beach condition" so to speak. Very pleased with the results.

Back to eating balanced and try to keep it off.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 19, 2012)

Marsh this is very intriquing. I will have very limited time to train for a month or so. This is due to taking care of my mothers medical treatments.
Anyway I like the idea of at least leaning up some more during that time. How are you feeling energy wise and are you able to think clearly?
I noted you mentioned you dont use keto strips. When in heavy ketosis my breath gets a solventy smell too it. Probably would test a really dark purple on a strip.
During those times I would really lose my ability (or whats left of it!) to think clearly. Any probs as of yet? Thanks, T


----------

